# !!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.gentoo.org': [Errno -2]

## Juan Facundo

Bueno. No se que es lo que he tocado, pero el error es este. Intento:

```
master faco # emerge --sync

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.gentoo.org': [Errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.7]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org
```

```
master faco # ping google.com 

ping: unknown host google.com

master faco # ping 209.85.195.104

PING 209.85.195.104 (209.85.195.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 209.85.195.104: icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=31.1 ms

64 bytes from 209.85.195.104: icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=32.8 ms

64 bytes from 209.85.195.104: icmp_req=3 ttl=50 time=31.3 ms

64 bytes from 209.85.195.104: icmp_req=4 ttl=50 time=29.5 ms

64 bytes from 209.85.195.104: icmp_req=5 ttl=50 time=33.0 ms

64 bytes from 209.85.195.104: icmp_req=6 ttl=50 time=31.3 ms

^C

--- 209.85.195.104 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 29.563/31.560/33.095/1.177 ms
```

```
wget: unable to resolve host address
```

 y así un montón de cosas.

Pero:

-tengo bien mi archivo /etc/resolv.conf

-las rutas están bien, de hecho, el ping con dirección ip, responde bien

-es curioso, pero las máquinas de la red local, pueden navegar sin ningún problema

-squid funciona de maravillas (se que el resuelve por el mismo los nombres de dominio)

Si quiero navegar internet desde la máquina "master", tengo que configurarlo para que conecte con el proxy de la misma, si no lo hago, no puedo navegar internet.

Todo lo que he encontrado en internet acerca de un problema así, se refiere mas que a nada acerca de la configuración del archivo /etc/resolv.conf. No he encontrado otra cosa.

¿Alguien me dice por donde seguir?

----------

## quilosaq

Mira que tengas bien el archivo nsswitch.conf. El la línea hosts: debes tener la palabra dns (y opcionalmente otras más).

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira que tengas bien el archivo nsswitch.conf. El la línea hosts: debes tener la palabra dns (y opcionalmente otras más).

 Gracias maestro. Eso era el problema. Si quieres comentarme como es que lo sabes, así aprendo algo.  Gracias de todos modos.

----------

## quilosaq

No sabría decir.

En todos los sistemas existe mas de un método de resolver nombres de red a direcciones ip,s de manera que si falla uno se pueda utilizar otro.

Mira

```
man nsswitch.conf
```

----------

## Juan Facundo

gracias por tu buena onda.

----------

